# Must have tools



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Hope I'm not beating a dead horse, just was curious as to what some of you all considered a must have tool, besides your ordinary hand tools. I'll start by saying a megger, inspection camera, and a cordless Bosch multi-tool. After reading on this forum, I realize there's tools I never even knew existed, i.e. the Fluke TS100, which I have yet to pirchese, the laser measuring tools, and even the self leveling tools that could really make laying out lighting a breeze. Anyhow, I am definitely a tool junky and would like a direction to throw my money at.


Take a look at these threads.....:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/new-toys-22554/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Right angle grinder, small heat blanket, something above SDS to handle driving and drilling or breaking something up. A Garmin. Circuit tracer. 
A Fluke 1587 Meggar/Meter. Power inverter for vechicle. A chicago bender.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

No idea why a multi-tool would be considered a must-have, but to each his own.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

"Must have's"?? I dunno. I think I've fixed a heck of a lot of stuff with just a 10-in-1 and a T5. If I was only allowed two tools, they would be the ones.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> "Must have's"?? I dunno. I think I've fixed a heck of a lot of stuff with just a 10-in-1 and a T5. If I was only allowed two tools, they would be the ones.


Whenever you mention this I always think you're talking about a T5 Ideal stripper, but you I think you mean a Fluke T5, right?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Whenever you mention this I always think you're talking about a T5 Ideal stripper, but you I think you mean a Fluke T5, right?


Yeah.

For T-strippers, I do prefer the Ideal one that has up to a #8 skinning hole. I don't know the model number on that one.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah.
> 
> For T-strippers, I do prefer the Ideal one that has up to a #8 skinning hole. I don't know the model number on that one.


45-615

Thats the only stripper ill mess with. :brows:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> No idea why a multi-tool would be considered a must-have, but to each his own.


Well truthfully I could manage without, considering I went so long without, but man does it make cutting in things easier and neater.


----------



## nstauder (May 11, 2012)

coming up in the trade i was told i damn well better be able to save the world with kleins and a 10 in 1 i have 2 game boxes full of tools but you will rarely catch me with more than i can fit in my pants pockets


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

nstauder said:


> coming up in the trade i was told i damn well better be able to save the world with kleins and a 10 in 1 i have 2 game boxes full of tools but you will rarely catch me with more than i can fit in my pants pockets


& frankly that's not what the OP asked, they want to build up the tool boxes, if your want to take note that a 10 & 1 and ... ok something else...

Please...


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Chiseldrivers


----------



## nstauder (May 11, 2012)

i keep a rotary tool, insulated t handles, small 12 v impact, heavy duty chain, chain wrenches, cordless grinder, i keep 2 power tool sets one dewalt one Milwaukee a back up set of linesman pliers, a back up tape measure and 2 socket sets, one for the sockets that magically disappear if you wanted to know what is in my truck but like i said i try to only keep kleins my 11 in one and a terminating flat head screw driver with me all the time


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I am the only guy I have come across who carries a stud finder in his pouch. It's come in very handy very often, and saved a lot of drywall cutting. People seem to think it's a waste of pouch space but they change their tune when they run into a situation where they need it and I'm the only guy who has one.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I am the only guy I have come across who carries a stud finder in his pouch. It's come in very handy very often, and saved a lot of drywall cutting. People seem to think it's a waste of pouch space but they change their tune when they run into a situation where they need it and I'm the only guy who has one.


I carry one but just not in my ouch, its always with me on a site though. Its essential for me finding studs and dwangs for fixing panels and strut to the wall.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

chewy said:


> I carry one but just not in my ouch, its always with me on a site though. Its essential for me finding studs and dwangs for fixing panels and strut to the wall.


Yeah, by pouch I mean, not physically "on" me but in a pocket in my carrier. This one:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Holt said:


> Chiseldrivers


I have a Stanley and a Milwaukee one or there others? So many of my Klein have had early retirements due to abuse by Linemans.


----------



## nstauder (May 11, 2012)

the sheet rockers around here must be really bad, i have never needed a stud finder to find studs there is always some kind of imperfection, either bulging or screw indentions but i see how it could be handy


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm starting to think it would probably be my new set of Croc's wire strippers


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Dry chop saw










Blows away abrasive chop saws in just about every category, low sparks, cleaner cuts, same cut depth all the time cause there blade doesn't wear down like the abrasive. The blades are more expensive but last long and can be resharpened. 

Only reason we keep abrasive saws around is for small ductile iorn pipe, which isn't a worry for most.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Electrical hammer


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

These are handy for me, I carry them on my toolbelt - 

Folding pull saw - http://www.acetoolonline.com/Tajima-G-Saw-240-folding-contractor-saw-p/taj-gk-g240.htm I use this for notching studs which is made alot easier with the 2 position handle that keeps your knuckles clear of the next stud and ripping plywood, it cuts about 2 inches (45mm ) per stroke. Also just busts through 2x4's

Cats paw/Dog bar - http://www.estwing.com/product.php?product_id=4400 
Very handy for screws that have stripped themselves out but still wont just pull out, you can lever them back to make the threads engage and also put this on the floor then cut a peice of timber to whatever height and use it as a foot pedal for fine adjustment of whatever your mounting. I much prefer this type or the one this is copied from the "Dogyu" as its end is flat not profiled like the vaughan ones.

I also carry a speedsquare full time in my pouch as it is alot lighter than a combo square, makes every cut perfect when using it as a guide for a cordless circular saw. Use it as a guide for trimming down ceiling tiles with a knife. With an irwin quick grip it also becomes a handy temp bracket.
http://www.estwing.com/product.php?product_id=4400


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I am the only guy I have come across who carries a stud finder in his pouch. It's come in very handy very often, and saved a lot of drywall cutting. People seem to think it's a waste of pouch space but they change their tune when they run into a situation where they need it and I'm the only guy who has one.


I carry a pocket stud finder as well as the M12 scanner.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Earth magnet for finding studs
Walkie talkies 
Head lamp
Toilet paper


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*new tools*

Some of the newbies and experienced electricians in the trade have loads of tools but NO IDEA what to do with them. We were all born with brains, it is time we started using them.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Must have; Klein linesman's, Lenox 9-in-1, 3M super 33+. If I can't fix it with these, it can't be fixed (LOL), my Grampa taught me this. Somehow, I've let my brain fool me into thinking I need every new whiz-bang fancy schmancy tool on the market in a bag, ready to go at a moments notice. I rarely even open the tool bag. But I do love the cordless M12 tools, makes life a lot easier.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have found the kreg marksman to be rather useful. It works as a steel ruler, a speed square, depth finder, level, angle duplicator. Like I said I have found it to be a handy layout tool.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotta have a stabila 2' level.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

So I can't hear annoying home owners or general contractors or some other tradesman's country music. 

Country music being the worst of the 3.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Gotta have a stabila 2' level.


I wish they made a heavy duty 2' mag level with a 45* vial.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I wish they made a heavy duty 2' mag level with a 45* vial.


How about the 36520? $$$$$


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> How about the 36520? $$$$$


Yeah not for something I'm gonna use while I'm fabbing up back panels and crap. I like the looks of some empire levels.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah not for something I'm gonna use while I'm fabbing up back panels and crap. I like the looks of some empire levels.


I've used them. I keep with stabila now mainly because there's not a stronger magnetic level available. Empires, swansons, and Stanley all work fine until it falls off the pipe 20' off the ground haha


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I've used them. I keep with stabila now mainly because there's not a stronger magnetic level available. Empires, swansons, and Stanley all work fine until it falls off the pipe 20' off the ground haha


why do yo need a level to replace a ballast?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Mate said:


> why do yo need a level to replace a ballast?


Wow. Right in the feelings.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Wow. Right in the feelings.


haha..!sorry did not meant to make you cry..!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Mate said:


> haha..!sorry did not meant to make you cry..!


If you dish it you gotta be able to take it


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

For a couple of reasons.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep it short

Invaluable when on a lift running pipe when there is no close point of reference or ceiling bows. I can measure off the structure wall, measure trapeze height as I go, etc... My pipes are always straight













When locating faults in data runs, my TS100 has saved me hours by telling distance to fault. Usually wires are torn inside block walls while passing through.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish they had a lev that had 10° 22° 30° 45° and 60°.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> I wish they had a lev that had 10° 22° 30° 45° and 60°.


The stabila 25360 does but it's only available in torpedo size. It's what I use. No-dog also has customizable levels that you can choose what angle vials it has


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't seen any one mention the good old Awl, that's the first tool I pull out on the job, drive it into anything, except concrete, to hang the tool pouch on.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Budman121 said:


> I haven't seen any one mention the good old Awl, that's the first tool I pull out on the job, drive it into anything, except concrete, to hang the tool pouch on.


Yeah that tool is critical for trimming out especially 3 gang plus device trim.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> So I can't hear annoying home owners or general contractors or some other tradesman's country music.
> 
> Country music being the worst of the 3.


Rather melodramatic, average country music is better than most of the stuff kids listen to now (also better than Linkin Park.)


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

thoenew said:


> Rather melodramatic, average country music is better than most of the stuff kids listen to now (also better than Linkin Park.)



Everyone has their vice and mine is country music. It's not my fault for being born with good hearing.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

So it doesnt hurt so bad


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Marksman and a pencil*


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> I wish they had a lev that had 10° 22° 30° 45° and 60°.


http://www.amazon.com/CHECKPOINT-0610R-V-Groove-Level-Red/dp/B000VWV67S


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

My must have tool












That's right........we have to have a generator on site in remote locations.:laughing:


----------



## winn (Dec 28, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> I wish they had a lev that had 10° 22° 30° 45° and 60°.



http://www.amazon.com/CHECKPOINT-0610R-V-Groove-Level-Red/dp/B000VWV67S/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1396407810&sr=1-5

Does that count?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> My must have tool
> View attachment 35176
> 
> 
> ...


 What generator? Oh, yea, she was generating something all right.

If you have one of those at all your remote locations.... got any job apps?


----------

